# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  The Astoni Family

## Pantherboy

*Home And Away Spoiler News!*

There is a new family heading to Summer Bay! Although their name hasn't officially been confirmed, they are believed to be the *Astoni* family.


*New Family Heading to Summer Bay!*

With filming of _Home and Away_ resuming at Palm Beach this week, news has come to light of a new family heading to Summer Bay.

Press photographers pictured the new characters â who, whilst not officially confirmed, we understand from a source at Palm Beach to be the *Astoni* family â posing for publicity photos whilst filming what looks to be their arrival scene in Summer Bay.

Mum and Dad are played by *Rohan Nichol* & *Kestie Morassi*, with their two daughters played by *Anna Cocquerel* & *Sophie Dillman*

Long-term Home and Away viewers may remember Rohan Nichol in his role as Stafford McRae, the personal assistant of Tashaâs millionaire father Ian Osbourne, back in 2004.

With our understanding that the new arrivals are indeed set to become part of the main cast, the move will actually mark the first regular, nuclear family to be introduced to the bay since the Sutherland family â nearly 17 years ago.

We can expect to see the family on-screen in approximately June-July 2017.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPeYCeSlLGB/

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2017), Perdita (21-01-2017), TaintedLove (27-01-2017), wells (11-02-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of newcomer Anna Cocquerel filming scenes at Palm Beach this week:


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ly-drowns.html

*SPOILER ALERT: It's not her day in Summer Bay! Home And Away's Anna Cocquerel collapses on the stairs and nearly drowns ... but is rescued by hunky co-stars Matt Little and Jake Ryan* 

She's the Summer Bay new addition who began filming on the soap in January.

And it seems like Home And Away newcomer Anna Cocquerel may already have her fair share of dramatic story lines, filming a series of intense scenes for the show on Tuesday.

The brunette beauty had to be rescued by her hunky male co-stars twice as she shot scenes, which showed her character nearly drowning while taking surfing lessons and then later collapsing on a set of stairs.......

----------

TaintedLove (29-03-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Pictures of newcomer Anna Cocquerel filming scenes at Palm Beach this week:
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ly-drowns.html
> 
> *SPOILER ALERT: It's not her day in Summer Bay! Home And Away's Anna Cocquerel collapses on the stairs and nearly drowns ... but is rescued by hunky co-stars Matt Little and Jake Ryan* 
> 
> She's the Summer Bay new addition who began filming on the soap in January.
> 
> ...


That`s VJ`s new love interest sorted then. Billie who?
 :Thumbsdown:

----------

Pantherboy (29-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> That`s VJ`s new love interest sorted then. Billie who?


Maybe but this is the Daily Wail and allegedly is known to publish false truths ;)  lol

----------

Pantherboy (29-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

I am sure I read speculation somewhere a while ago that the younger Astoni daughter (Anna Cocquerel) develops a crush on VJ, so maybe/probably it is just one-sided?

----------

Perdita (30-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with a number of photos of Sophie Dillman (who is to play Ziggy Astoni) filming at Palm Beach this week with James Stewart (Justin):


*She's sure to make a splash! Home And Away newcomer Sophie Dillman goes surfing in an orange bikini as she films scenes with a shirtless James Stewart*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...its-beach.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Filming at Palm Beach on Monday, with a number of photos of a possible beachside wedding or vow renewal ceremony:


*SPOILER ALERT: Here comes the bride! Home And Away newcomers Kestie Morassi and Rohan Nichol film beachside wedding scene*

Home And Away fans can possibly look forward to another wedding in the coming months.

Photos from the Palm Beach set show new cast members Kestie Morassi and Rohan Nichol appearing to exchange vows.

The actors, who debut on the Channel Seven soap this year, were pictured kissing at a beachside ceremony on Monday........

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-revealed.html

----------

TaintedLove (31-05-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Daily Telegraph* article this morning:


*Home And Away wild child role could be Sophie Dillmanâs big break*


LANDING the role of Home And Away âwild childâ put actors like Isla Fisher and Melissa George on the path to Hollywood.

And now itâs Sophie Dillmanâs chance.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/d...76d4?width=650

The 24-year-old told The Daily Telegraph her path into the soapie was out of the ordinary. She got into acting because she was struggling to find permanent work as a nurse.

âI always wanted to be an actor but I was encouraged by my family to do something I could fall back on, so I studied nursing,â she said.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/9...f671?width=650

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/6...5335?width=650

âBut it just so happened that at the time the Australian government had pulled a lot of funding out of the health system and no graduate nurses were getting jobs so I decided to audition for an acting school and I got in.â

Dillman plays rebel teenager *Ziggy Astoni*.

She along with the rest of the Astoni family (played by Rohan Nicol, Kestie Morassi and Anna Cocquerel) will make their onscreen debut within weeks.




[I have read that the Astoni family's debut will be on June 21 (Sydney schedule). I also read a while ago that they will be living in the farmhouse - not sure whether that is true]

----------

Perdita (05-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Itâs been 17 years since the arrival of a nuclear family in Summer Bay. The Sutherland family, consisting of parents Rhys and Shelley and their three daughters Dani, Kirsty and Jade dominated storylines for four years between 2000 and 2004. Eight years since the final appearance of a Sutherland family member, and itâs time for a new family to take the Bay by stormâ¦

The Astoni family is made up of parents Ben (Rohan Nichol) and Maggie (Kestie Morassi) and their two daughters, Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) and Coco (Anna Cocquerel). While there is not a lot yet known about the new family, it is rumoured that theyâll move into the Farmhouse, now that the property has been sold by Sid Walker.

Kestie told The Herald Sun that the pace of the series was a shock to the system, whilst Sophie discussed her path from nursing to Home and Away with The Daily Telegraph.

Having filmed for six months already, paparazzi images have shown Coco collapsing on the beach and into the arms of Robbo (Jake Ryan), Ben and Justin surfing together and Maggie and Ben on the beach kissing in what looks to be a wedding ceremony.

Back to the Bay exclusively revealed the news of the arrival of the Astoni family in January 2017.





BTTB

----------

lizann (08-06-2017), Pantherboy (08-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

is ziggy the blonde she looks as old as the mother

----------


## Pantherboy

> is ziggy the blonde she looks as old as the mother


Yes, Ziggy is the blonde (Sophie Dillman).

----------

lizann (09-06-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

New official promo video - Say hello to the new family:

https://youtu.be/DeDzEEY3MIQ

----------


## Pantherboy

Daily Telegraph article on Kestie Morassi (Maggie Astoni):


*Acting On An Opportunity.*

FULL-TIME acting work in Australia can be hard to come by. Just ask screen veteran *Kestie Morassi*, who will lob into Summer Bay this week as new school principal, *Maggie Astoni*.

"As an actor, I want to work on anything in an ongoing role!" Morassi told Confidential.

I've found the experience really positive., everyone on set is so great. I've mainly done guest roles & things like that, so I'm thrilled to be working on Home and Away full-time. That's the goal. It's always great to get something like that.

"*She's the new principal of Summer Bay High*, and like most women, she's struggling to balance work and her life with her children," the 38-year-old, who has appeared in Underbelly and Offspring, added.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away reveals more gossip about new family

The Astonis are heading to Summer Bay.
*
http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/23/...y-haa-0664.jpg

Now that we know the Astoni family are heading to Summer Bay, we've got some more gossip about Home and Away's newest characters.

The family-of-four includes Rohan Nichol as dad Ben Astoni and Kestie Morassi as mum Maggie, plus their two daughters Ziggy (played by Sophie Dillman) and her younger sister Coco (Anna Cocquerel).

During an escape from the hustle and bustle of city life, the family discover Summer Bay â and it might be the perfect place for teenage daughters Ziggy and Coco, who are struggling at school and in their personal lives.

Coco has been bullied at high school, and suffers from self-doubt, while Ziggy is feisty and passionate, but rebellious'

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/23/...y-haa-1300.jpg

The girls' mother Maggie is a teacher and soon-to-be principal of Summer Bay High School, while her husband Ben is a struggling businessman.

Home and Away producer Lucy Addario said: "Like any family, they each have a keenly attuned instinct for riling each other up, but no matter what obstacles are thrown at them, the family know they've got each other's back.

"Ultimately grounded by their fierce familial love, with a healthy dose of playfulness and infectious optimism thrown in the mix, the Astonis settle into the Summer Bay community without incidentâ¦almost!"

The Astoni family arrive in Summer Bay later this summer on UK screens.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and Monday to Thursday at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia


& the metro.co.uk article:


*Home and Away spoilers: All you need to know about the new Astoni family*

http://metro.co.uk/2017/06/20/home-a...amily-6722437/

----------


## Rowdydog12

So the blonde isn't Ricky in disguise?

----------

kaz21 (22-06-2017), lizann (04-08-2017), Pantherboy (21-06-2017)

----------


## snowbear

I'm glad, I'm not the only one who thinks that she looks like Ricky!!

----------

kaz21 (26-06-2017), lizann (04-08-2017), Pantherboy (26-06-2017), TaintedLove (22-07-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Everyone on Facebook thought the same lol

----------

Pantherboy (26-06-2017)

----------


## Rowdydog12

She even wears the dog collar thing that Ricky used to wear. You watch her suddenly become a surfer aswell.

----------

kaz21 (26-06-2017), Pantherboy (26-06-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

I have no idea who this new guy filming with Sophie Dillman is. Maybe Ziggy's old boyfriend from the city (who she stole a car with) will eventually come to see her in Summer Bay???


*SPOILER ALERT: Get ready to swoon! Summer Bay's newest hunky bad boy shares romantic scenes with co-star Sophie Dillman on Home and Away set.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...t-bad-boy.html


[Edit: I have seen it mentioned that the guy is Joel Davies playing the guest character 'Jarrod' - Ziggy's ex]

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, the show's brand new family turn up and quickly make their presence felt.

Home and Away is bringing in the four-strong Astoni clan, consisting of husband and wife Ben and Maggie and their two rebellious daughters Ziggy and Coco.

The Astoni family arrive in the Bay after deciding to escape the hustle and bustle of their life in the city, where things haven't been going too well for them.

The two girls are at the centre of most of the trouble, as Ziggy is facing serious allegations that she was involved in stealing a car, while Coco has just been suspended from school for online bullying.

In despair over all of the problems, Maggie suggests taking a trip away to her mother's and they end up making a quick pit stop in Summer Bay to enjoy some family time on the beach.


Maggie and Coco Astoni sit on the beach together in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Maggie, Ziggy and Coco watch on as Ben heads for a surf in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

When the Astonis' car won't start afterwards, it's clear they'll have to stick around in Summer Bay for a little longer than planned. Is it fate?

Home and Away's series producer Lucy Addario recently commented: "Like any family, they each have a keenly attuned instinct for riling each other up, but no matter what obstacles are thrown at them, the family know they've got each other's back.

"Ultimately grounded by their fierce familial love, with a healthy dose of playfulness and infectious optimism thrown in the mix, The Astonis settle into the Summer Bay community without incidentâ¦almost!"


The Astoni family are stranded as their car breaks down in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Maggie Astoni makes a phone call while Coco and Ziggy sit in the car bored in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 31 and Tuesday, August 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (22-07-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

*TV Week* has this story on Sophie Dillman & Anna Cocquerel, who play the Astoni sisters:


*Right At Home.

Sophie Dillman And Anna Cocquerel Are Carving It Up In Summer Bay.
*
https://www.facebook.com/tvweekmag/p...314684/?type=3

*'I'm Just Like Bonnie!'*

What is sure to come as no surprise, Summer Bay newbie Sophie Dillman has been receiving comparisons to former _Home and Away_ star Bonnie Sveen.

Sophie stars as teenager Ziggy Astoni.

The blonde beauty says TV WEEK isn't the first to note the resemblance.

"So many people have said that to me on set and on social media," Sophie, 24, says. "I don't see the resemblance, though everyone else seems to.

"Apparently, we're very similar in personality as well."

Sophie says she actually met Bonnie briefly last year. She describes the actress, who won a TV WEEK Logie Award in 2014 for her role as Ricky Sharpe, as "so lovely".

However similar they may seem, Sophie's path to the beloved series was certainly unique. She was a qualified nurse before she ditched the scrubs to try her luck as an actress.

"I really like the relationship you build with the actors you work with," she says. "And I really like the permission to be in someone else's skin and work out how they tick.

"A good script & character is just so much fun to explore."

Sophie says she and Anna, who's part of her larger on-screen family, have bonded quickly and easily.

"She's very similar to my little sister, Hannah," Sophie says of her co-star. "I have a similar relationship with Hannah as I do with Anna.

"She's [Anna] awesome. She's a 16-year-old powerhouse."

Queensland born and bred, Sophie left behind her real family to join the show. But her parents are thrilled to see their daughter chasing her dream.

"They message me every time they see something on Instagram or when our TV ads come out," she says. "They are super-proud - always asking questions.

"My family have nothing to do with  the [entertainment] industry, so it's  very new for everyone."


*'I Never watched The Show'*

Unlike her new co-star, Sophie, acting runs in 16-year-old Anna Cocquerel's blood.

In fact, the teen, who landed the role as goody-two-shoes Coco Astoni in _Home And Away_, hails from a family of accomplished performers.

"My brother, Thomas [Cocquerel, who starred alongside Anna Kendrick in _Table 19_], is a famous actor," Anna says. "He got us all into acting, so I have him to thank.

"My sister, Emilie, starred in [Oscar-winning film] _Lion_, and she's just landed another little project on a new Netflix series called The _Legend Of The Monkey_.

"Then there's Elsa, who just got her first stint in a movie - so it's all very exciting."

Despite having never really watched _Home And Away_, Anna says she was very nervous arriving for her first day.

"I had gone for a couple of other roles on the show and got close [to getting them], but never got there," she says. "So I was really nervous at the beginning.

"But as the day went on, I felt more comfortable with everyone and everything and felt at home.

"Everyone was so lovely to me and took care of me. At the start, I had some trouble with my lines - it would take me a while to learn them, but now I'm getting faster and faster."

Anna can't help but giggle when she recalls first bumping into Summer Bay's resident fisherman Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher).

"When I met Alf, I was like, 'Oh, my God - hi''" she laughs. "He was very, very sweet and nice to me."

Currently in Year 10 at high school, Anna declares she still finds time to study, despite her busy filming schedule.

"It's tricky, but I'm getting everything done," she says. "I'm on set up to five days a week. And sometimes I don't even go to school, but I always catch up."

As for her plans for the future, the young actress has her sights set on Hollywood.

"I would love to be the next Julia Roberts," she smiles.

"She can play so many different types of characters. She does such an amazing job."

----------

Perdita (31-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

> So the blonde isn't Ricky in disguise?


 she really does like the spit of her

----------

Pantherboy (04-08-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm liking the Astoni family so far.  I think the elder daughter bears a remarkable resemblance to EE's Jo Joyner.

----------

Pantherboy (04-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

how can they afford farm and pier, thought they skint

----------

Pantherboy (21-08-2017), tammyy2j (30-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> how can they afford farm and pier, thought they skint


They sold their house in Sydney (although they must have done it in record time!!). I'm pretty sure they mentioned that Maggie's mum had actually bought that house for them either when they got married or when they had Ziggy. So they wouldn't have had a mortgage (we haven't heard of Maggie's mum's reaction to them selling up in the city & buying in SB, but I believe we will be seeing her mum on the show later this year). With house prices in Sydney so high/out of control, I imagine they are having us believe that they would easily have cleared enough money from the house sale to then buy both the farm & pier, up the coast in little SB!

----------

kaz21 (21-08-2017), lizann (22-08-2017), TaintedLove (22-08-2017), tammyy2j (30-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

i predict affair for leah and father ben

----------


## Pantherboy

A general article in the Daily Telegraph, but it mentions a current plotline:


*Home Still Where The Heart Is*. 

AUSTRALIANS still prefer the overblown plot lines of soapie Home and Away to the majority of other dramas on television. 

The Channel 7 soapie, which will celebrate 30 years on the air next year, is the second most popular regular Aussie drama this year, reaching 2.6 million viewers each week. 

While it is in an earlier timeslot to most dramas, Home and Away is currently only being pipped in the ratings by Channel 9's Doctor Doctor. 

*Sophie Dillman* is already feeling the effects of being a Home and Away star after landing her first role on the silver  screen as part of the new Astoni family. 

Her character Ziggy is the subject of a kidnapping and a secret affair with a character who is tied up in drug dealing and did a stint in rehab. 

"It's been a whirlwind. I feel like I'm living a dream. People are starting to recognise me in public," Dillman, 24, said. 

The addition of *Sam Frost* is tipped to cause another ratings spike for the show.

----------

Perdita (18-09-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

The father reminds me of Travis and Tom Nash

----------

lizann (25-09-2017), Pantherboy (20-09-2017), TaintedLove (23-09-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, the Astonis face an upsetting day when they find secret letters that Maggie has written in the event that she dies from cancer.

When Maggie (Kestie Morassi) returns from a romantic trip away with Ben, her caring daughter Ziggy helps to unpack her bags, but is stunned to come across her letters inside.

After Ziggy spreads the word among the others, the Astonis demand an explanation from Maggie and she admits that she wrote the letters just in case the worst happens.

Ben is particularly upset and angry over the discovery, fearing that Maggie is giving up on her future prematurely.


Ziggy Astoni reads Maggie's letter in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Meanwhile, Ziggy (Sophie Dilman) decides to read her letter and is upset to see that Maggie is worried she'll miss the day that her eldest daughter gets married.

Ziggy explains to Coco that she is going to propose to Brody Morgan so that Maggie doesn't miss the big day. But how will Brody feel about it?


Brody Morgan comforts Ziggy Astoni in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, June 28 and Friday, June 29 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (16-06-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away confirms paternity test storyline for the Astoni family
What will the outcome be?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...aternity-test/

*Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Astoni family have arranged a paternity test to resolve the mystery of who Ziggy's father is.

As first tipped earlier this week, the show has launched a huge new storyline on Australian screens following the arrival of Ben's troublesome brother Marco.

Maggie had a one-night stand with Marco years ago, but never told Ben about what happened. The timing fits with Maggie getting pregnant with Ziggy, raising the possibility that Marco could be the father.

Thursday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (April 23) saw the Astoni family left shattered after Maggie decided to confess all following a blackmail attempt from Marco.

Ben was heartbroken that Maggie could keep the one-night stand secret from him for so many years, while Ziggy did the maths and quickly realised the uncertainty surrounding who her father is.

When Ben, Marco, Maggie and Ziggy all reluctantly came together for a chat at the Astoni house, they realised that a paternity test would help to clear up the matter.

Maggie is adamant that, despite the timing, she has a mother's intuition and knows that Ben is Ziggy's dad.

Ziggy wasn't so convinced and insisted on a test to settle things either way.

Once the test has been done, the Astoni family will face an agonising one-week wait to find out the truth.

Sophie Dillman, who plays Ziggy, recently told TV Week magazine: "Technically, no-one did anything wrong in that [Maggie] didn't cheat and [Maggie and Ben] had broken up, but it's the lie she carried with her.

"Ziggy feels awful because she pushed Ben to rekindle the relationship with his brother. But Marco has destroyed that in one visit.

"Whatever the answer, the big question will forever be, how do you come back from something like this?"

Home and Away fans in the UK will see this storyline on Channel 5 later this year.

*Home and Away currently airs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 (UK), and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia*).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away teases shock collapse for major character in new promo
And the Astoni paternity drama continues...*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-collapse-ben/

*Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away is gearing up for a shock collapse for Ben Astoni in a new trailer, as well as the results of the current paternity storyline.

As viewers in Australia will know, the Astoni family have been involved in a lot of drama lately after the arrival of Marco, Ben's troublesome brother.

It's been revealed that Maggie actually had a one-night stand with Marco many years ago, raising the possibility that he could be Ziggy's father, rather than Ben.

With the truth out, they realise that a paternity test is the best option to finally get the answer, and in a new preview clip, we see Ziggy holding an envelope that appears to reveal all.

"I'll always be your dad and you'll always be my daughter," a voiceover of Ben declares as the two embrace on the beach.

However, another twist is to come as Ben is hospitalised after collapsing in front of Maggie, though it's currently unclear what causes the situation.

Meanwhile, we also get a glimpse at new arrival Tane Parata, who has made occasional appearances in recent months but hasn't moved to the bay just yet.

Speaking previously about the paternity storyline and the gruelling one-week wait for the truth, Ziggy actress Sophie Dillman told TV Week: "Technically, no-one did anything wrong in that [Maggie] didn't cheat and [Maggie and Ben] had broken up, but it's the lie she carried with her.

"Ziggy feels awful because she pushed Ben to rekindle the relationship with his brother. But Marco has destroyed that in one visit. Whatever the answer, the big question will forever be, how do you come back from something like this?" 

*Home and Away currently airs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 (UK), and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------

hward (04-05-2020), tammyy2j (04-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*The results are in as Home And Awayâs Maggie discovers who Ziggyâs true father is
Double the daddy issues.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...revealed-63767

One question has been left hanging over Ziggy's head since she learnt of her mother's long-ago fling with Marco - is he her biological father? 

Now, she's about to find out. 

In Home And Away, Marco (Tim Walter, right) ordered a paternity test to find out who Ziggy's (Sophie Dillman) father is. Maggie (Kestie Morassi), though reluctant, agrees. 

In recent episodes, she revealed to her husband Ben (Rohan Nichol) that she slept with his brother Marco while they were briefly broken up.

While facing the fallout from the secret she's carried for decades, the consequence could not only end her marriage, but cause Ben to lose Ziggy.

"How can you come back from this?" Sophie tells TV WEEK. 

"Ziggy feels awful because she pushed her dad to rekindle his relationship with his brother, but now Marco has destroyed their family with one piece of information. She can't imagine life without Ben as her father."

Maggie, who has been ostracised by her family for weeks, attempts to mend fences, but Ziggy is interested only in being there for her dad. She dodges her mother's phone calls â and lashes out at her boyfriend Dean (Patrick O'Connor), straining that relationship too.

"The rage monster is out," Sophie says with a laugh. 

"Ziggy is really angry. She went through all the deceit with Brody [Jackson Heywood, who played her ex-husband] and now it's happening again between her parents. She's heartbroken."

While Ziggy and Ben help each other through the hard times, Maggie is on her own. She turns to Roo (Georgie Parker) for advice as to how to fix her marriage. Unfortunately, it could be too little too late.

The following day, Marco arrives with the news Maggie has been waiting to hear. He hands her an envelope containing the results of the paternity test. With a trembling hand, she opens the letter and begins to readâ¦

"Whatever the results are, things have changed for the family," Sophie says.

A few hours later, Ziggy arrives home to finish packing. 

The tension is palpable as Maggie tries to make small talk. When that doesn't work, she tells her daughter she's found out the results.

Now, after weeks of silence, Ziggy gives her mother her undivided attention. What will Maggie say?

----------

hward (04-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away star Kestie Morassi hints Ben and Maggie Astoni could split up
Ben just can't get over the past.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-astoni-split/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away star Kestie Morassi has hinted that Ben and Maggie Astoni could split up as the past comes back to threaten their relationship.

In recent scenes (which are yet to air in the UK), the Astoni family were rocked by the reveal that Maggie (Morassi) slept with Ben's blackmailing brother Marco two decades ago. 

In scenes set to air in Australia next week, a paternity test will confirm that Ben is indeed Ziggy's father, but he still can't come to terms with Maggie's betrayal all those years ago.

Now, Morassi has revealed that the ongoing drama could spell the end for Ben and Maggie's relationship.

"Maggie's night with Marco all those years ago when she and Ben had temporarily split up meant nothing to Maggie," she told New Idea magazine.

"Ben has always been her number one, and she knows she has made a terrible mistake by being with Marco that one time and not telling her husband about it. She just wants to move on, but now she may never be able to do so. 

"As far as Ben is concerned, it's not so much the act itself â it's not the fact that Maggie spent the night with his brother 20 years ago - but more that she kept it from him all this time.

She added: "Ben now feels that their entire marriage has been a lie. Maggie, on the other hand, certainly doesn't view it this way."

Ben isn't the only one who can't get past it, however. Their daughter Ziggy will also struggle to come to terms with her mum's previous actions.

"This continues to be a huge trial for Ziggy and her family to go through. Everything could fall apart. 

*Home and Away airs on Channel 5 in the UK and Channel 7 in Australia.*

----------

hward (04-05-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Ben her real father?

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is Ben her real father?


SPOILER ALERT!


Yes, he is

----------


## Rowdydog12

Maggie has a cold.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away stars speak out on major character's shock collapse
"It's indescribable."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-ben-collapse/

Home and Away stars Kestie Morassi and Patrick O'Connor have spoken out about Ben Astoni's shock collapse. 

As viewers in Australia know, the Astoni family are really going through it at the moment following the reveal that Ben's troublesome brother Marco could actually be Ziggy's father, as he had a one-night-stand with Maggie (Morassi) almost two decades ago. 

But the soap is now lining up another major shock as Ben is hospitalised after collapsing in front of Maggie. It's not yet clear what causes the situation, but he'll soon find himself in a critical condition as he deteriorates and suffers a seizure.

Speaking out about the shocking new storyline, Morassi told New Idea magazine: "For those who have had this type of scare with a family member, it's indescribable – and for those who haven't, it's almost unimaginable. 

"The fear of losing someone that close to you is horrific. It would send anyone into an awful head-space. In these situations, I think you almost go into survival mode because you can't fathom it."

She continued: "The most important thing for Ziggy right now is to make sure her dad is OK and that he gets the right kind of help. And, of course, Ziggy knows that he needs to have Maggie by his side along with her. 

"There is strength in numbers and Ziggy still feels like they can handle anything to together."

O'Connor, who plays Ziggy's boyfriend Dean, added: "It's very intense for the whole family. Dean really cared about bother Maggie and Ben, so this affects him a great deal, too. 

"Unfortunately for Ben and the family, his test results confirm everyone's worst fears. Will he be okay?"

*Home and Away currently airs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 (UK), and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*



And from Nowtolove.com.au:

*Ben’s life hangs in the balance*

Can something please go right for poor Ben? We certainly hope so – and soon!

Amid the anguish of his wife's betrayal, Ben (Rohan Nichol, above) turns to anti-depressants to cope this week. He recently discovered Maggie (Kestie Morassi, above) slept with his brother Marco (Tim Walter) before they were married. 

He also almost lost Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) as a daughter when his paternity was questioned. 

Ben has a long history with depression and anxiety, but won't listen to Maggie's fears as he hides himself from his family. While angry with her mother, Ziggy worries her father won't recover.

After persistent phone calls, Ben finally agrees to have dinner with his wife. But, at the table, they struggle to make small talk and it doesn't go well. 

Eventually, Ben claims he isn't feeling well and storms off. He returns to work, knocking back more pills.

The next day, when Maggie arrives to apologise but finds Ben unconscious, she calls for an ambulance. Will Ben be OK?

----------


## Rowdydog12

Anyone else think Ben needs a swift punch to the head to wake up to himself? Maggie should just stand up and say "yeah righto im out of here " and go visit that girl that used to be in the show that they called Coco. Not sure who Coco was , maybe a house guest that stayed a while with them but just left and never came back , even when there was breakdowns/cancer/marriage breakdowns of her former housemates.

----------

kaz21 (14-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Ben and Maggie Astoni make a huge decision over their marriage
Ziggy won't be happy.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...iage-decision/

Home and Away's Ben and Maggie Astoni have decided to start living apart in the show's latest Australian episode.

The popular pair made the decision in Wednesday's edition on Channel 7 in Australia (May 20), which is sure to leave their daughter Ziggy stunned.

At UK pace, viewers have seen the start of a devastating new storyline for the Astoni family, as Ben's brother Marco blackmails Maggie over their secret romantic past.

Meanwhile, viewers in Australia have recently seen Maggie confess all to Ben about this big secret, which ultimately led to them separating.

Wednesday's visit to Summer Bay saw Ziggy struggle badly with her parents' decision to split up.

Ziggy wanted Maggie to keep fighting for her marriage, but was surprised to learn that her mum was starting to give up.

Ziggy's patience was tested further when Ben and Maggie kept bickering. Unable to see this happen, Ziggy urged them to work things out â or do things properly by living apart.

While Ziggy immediately regretted her ultimatum, her advice seemingly gave the former couple food for thought.

Maggie told Ben: "Ziggy's right, this isn't working. I think it's pretty clear what has to happen next."

Ben agreed: "One of us has to move out."

Is this the final nail in the coffin for the Astonis' marriage?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late June.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni hit with a big new family bombshell
How will she react?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...oni-bombshell/

*Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which UK fans may prefer to avoid*.

Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni has discovered that her father Ben may be moving on from her mum Maggie with a new love interest.

The revelation aired in Thursday's episode in Australia (June 4), as a surprising romantic connection between Ben and Gemma Parata sent shockwaves around Summer Bay.

The Astonis have split up after Ben (Rohan Nichol) was unable to forgive Maggie (Kestie Morassi) over her secret one-night stand with his brother Marco, even though it happened years ago.

Since then, Ben has been much more eager than Maggie to move on with his life. This included flirting with Gemma (Bree Peters), much to the disapproval of her son Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo).

This week's episodes in Australia have seen Ben take things a step further by inviting Gemma back to his motel room.

Things looked set to go further, until Gemma broke down and admitted that she wasn't ready to move on from her late husband just yet. Instead, she and Ben spent the night talking before falling asleep together.

The next morning, Nikau reacted badly to the revelation that Gemma had been out with Ben, seeing it as a betrayal of his dad's memory.

Gemma, Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) and Tane (Ethan Browne) all tried to give Nikau some home truths, pointing out that she couldn't put her life on hold forever. Sadly, Nikau still couldn't be talked round.

Just as Gemma and Ben were left to consider the nature of their relationship and where it goes next, Nikau took matters into his own hands by confronting a stunned Ziggy.

He told her: "Hey, got a message for your dad. Tell him to stay the hell away from my mum."

Will Ziggy disapprove of Ben moving on?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in July.

*Home and Away airs weeknights at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia)*.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*"I have to leave": Home And Away's Ben grapples with forgiveness as Maggie prepares to fly out
Is this the end of Ben and Maggieâs marriage?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...eaves-ben-6433

It certainly looks like it in Home And Away this week when Maggie packs her bags and prepares to leave for Italy.

The international move isn't an easy decision for school principal Maggie (Kestie Morassi), who has repeatedly tried to keep her relationship alive.

But Ben (Rohan Nichol) is too angry to think straight, and can't forgive Maggie for sleeping with his brother Marco (Tim Walter) many years before and keeping it a secret.

Will his pride ruin everything?

At the farmhouse, Maggie searches for her passport, while her daughter Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) implores her father to give the marriage another chance. He could lose her for good!

''Maggie can't take back what has happened or what has been said,'' Sophie, 26, tells TV WEEK. ''And for the first time, Ziggy has to imagine life without her family together.''

And when Alf (Ray Meagher) hearing that Maggie is leaving, he too suggests it's time Ben forgive.

Later that night, Ben asks Maggie to reconsider her decision â if not for him, but for Ziggy. Maggie, however, finds it too painful to live in the same town as her ex, who she believes has moved on with Gemma (Bree Peters).

She then tells Ben that she will be on the first flight out in the morning.

As dawn arrives, Ziggy wakes to the sound of her boyfriend Dean (Patrick O'Connor) packing the car. He's planned a romantic road trip to take her mind off all that's going on at home.

Ziggy is delighted and the two take off on a bushwalking adventure. Yet in the bush, she can't seem to focus on anything but her family's troubles.

And when Dean gives a gift to celebrate a year together, Ziggy realises she's forgotten their anniversary!

Dean brushes it off, but the hurt is written all over his face. It's another blow to their suffering relationshipâ¦

''They're in this together, but Dean has had a stable family and finds it hard to relate,'' Sophie explains. "Then Ziggy can't focus, so they do feel a strain."

Back in Summer Bay, Maggie hits the road for the airport. Ben remains silent as she drives away, which affirms her decision to leave.

But as he mulls over his anger, the pain he's feeling is suddenly replaced by fear â he has to fight for his wife!

But Maggie has already left. 

Can he reach her in time?

----------


## Rowdydog12

Oh just hurry up and leave.

----------


## lizann

> Oh just hurry up and leave.


do ben and maggie leave?

----------


## Pantherboy

> do ben and maggie leave?


Although it hasn't been officially confirmed, it is pretty certain they are leaving (& soon at Aust pace). Apparently in December they were filmed together driving past the 'You are leaving Summer Bay' sign, which was witnessed by some people on the H&A Tour, & they haven't been seen filming since (even before the Covid lockdown). And I think there were also pictures of filming what seemed like a farewell party for them...?

----------

Rowdydog12 (23-06-2020)

----------


## Rowdydog12

> Although it hasn't been officially confirmed, it is pretty certain they are leaving (& soon at Aust pace). Apparently in December they were filmed together driving past the 'You are leaving Summer Bay' sign, which was witnessed by some people on the H&A Tour, & they haven't been seen filming since (even before the Covid lockdown). And I think there were also pictures of filming what seemed like a farewell party for them...?


Hooray!!!

----------

kaz21 (23-06-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away reveals Ben and Maggie Astoni's fate after marriage crisis
Ziggy hears what the future holds.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...e-astoni-fate/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has aired a surprise reunion for Ben and Maggie Astoni.

The couple decided to give their marriage another try in Thursday's Australian episode (June 25), after a crisis which had pushed them to breaking point.

Viewers have seen Ben (Rohan Nichol) struggle to forgive Maggie (Kestie Morassi) since discovering that she once had a one-night stand with his brother Marco.

Although Maggie was 17 at the time and had briefly split from Ben, he was unable to move past the betrayal and the years of secrecy.

However, in the latest visit to Summer Bay on Australia's Channel 7, Ben changed his mind just when it looked like he was going to lose Maggie for good.

Having decided on a fresh start, Maggie was all set to leave the Bay without Ben and start a new life in Italy.

As a result, Ben realised what he stood to lose and carefully considered whether his hardline stance against Maggie's betrayal was really worth it.

After an all-night emotional chat, Ben and Maggie decided their marriage was worth fighting for and they made arrangements for him to move back in.

The couple's daughter Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) spent hours avoiding them, fearful that the outcome of their make-or-break talks wouldn't be a good one.

Returning from a romantic trip with her boyfriend Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor), Ziggy was delighted to realise that her parents were starting to get back on track.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 next month.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni to struggle with double exit decision
Can she cope without her parents?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...exit-decision/

Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni freaks out over her parents' decision to leave Summer Bay in upcoming scenes.

Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) starts to doubt her own independence as it dawns on her that she'll no longer have the support of Ben and Maggie.

Recent episodes on screen in Australia have seen Ben (Rohan Nichol) and Maggie (Kestie Morassi) defy the odds by solving their marriage crisis and reuniting.

They have since decided to move to Italy for a fresh start, believing this is the best chance of making their relationship work in the long-run.

Next week's Australian episodes see Ben and Maggie put final preparations in place for the move.

The couple have decided to let Ziggy and her boyfriend Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor) rent the family home after they leave.

Ben also offers Dean the chance to take over his business, wanting it to be looked after well when he's gone.

Just when things are looking positive for all concerned, Ziggy starts to get cold feet over her parents' planned departure. She previously told them that she didn't want to be part of the move, preferring to stay with Dean in Summer Bay.

Ziggy wonders how she'll cope without Ben and Maggie and expresses fears that she'll be all alone without their support.

This thoughtless comment upsets Dean, who feels overlooked by Ziggy in her moment of need.

Can Ziggy make it right with Dean and become more confident over standing on her own two feet?

Home and Away's Australian fans will see these scenes next week, while they air on Channel 5 in the UK in August.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*The end of an era? Home and Away's Ben and Maggie film heartbreaking farewell as they get ready to leave Summer Bay
We're not ready for this...*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ie-leave-64562

Tears will flow in Home and Away this week as Ben and Maggie leave Summer Bay for good.

The married couple, who faced their biggest hurdle of late, are ready for a fresh start and intend to live out their days in sunny Italy. 

While the news of Ben (Rohan Nichol) and Maggie's (Kestie Morassi) departure hits their friends hard, daughter Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) spirals into depression.

At the farmhouse, the Astoni's spend their final night drinking champagne and reflecting on their time in Summer Bay.

Not all of it is heart-warming, of course, with many tears shed over Ben's depression, Ziggy's crumbled marriage to Brody (Jackson Heywood) and Kestie's cancer battle – and more recently, Ben and Maggie's relationship crisis after it was revealed Maggie slept with his brother years ago.

As time ticks on and bags are packed, Ziggy worries what her life will be like without her parents. 

Then, Maggie finds Ziggy's old wedding album, which they both accept as closure. 

Later that night, however, her boyfriend Dean (Patrick O'Connor) finds her looking at the album and crying over what's been lost…

"They've always been in it together and they've been through so much," Sophie tells TV WEEK. 

"She's lost. Where do you go from here?"

The following day, Ben and Maggie are surprised with a farewell lunch hosted by Alf (Ray Meagher) and the Summer Bay community. 

In an afternoon on the beach, Justin (James Stewart), Leah (Ada Nicodemou), Marilyn (Emily Symons), Ziggy, Dean and Alf sit down for the celebration – and later, are joined by John (Shane Withington), much to Marilyn's dismay, who arrives in his wheelchair.

As the sun goes down and the couple prepare to embark on a new chapter, Alf shares a toast a bright future and a long, happy life together.

We'll miss you Ben and Maggie!


And from Digital Spy:

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...estie-morassi/

*Home and Away star Rohan Nichol says goodbye as Ben Astoni leaves Summer Bay
"You’ve made a few dreams come true for me."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-rohan-nichol/

----------

